# MoonShadow's Betta Fish Rescue Update Journal



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well all I'm back! New apartment, new life, time to get the rescue back up and running again! I will use this thread to keep everyone updated on fish I take in and how they are doing!! So keep checking back!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Looking forward to reading! :]


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

On top of rescuing. I will also be looking to start breeding again.

I will be the first to admit that it is incredibly difficult to dedicate enough time to breeding and rescuing, but I will also be the first to admit that it is incredibly rewarding as well!

A few people have asked me if I think it makes since to rescue the poor bettas dying on the shelves, and at the same time breed bettas, bringing more into the world. I tell them, that yes it makes perfect sense! The bettas I rescue come from bad situations, they are NEVER used for breeding, ever, and I ensure that each and every one of them end up in the perfect forever home!

When breeding I am always looking for ways that I can improve bettas over all. For example I am working with Veiltails, I hope to improve the finnage of the basic veiltail, and ultimately get them back in the shows. I would also like to work with some more unusual colorations, such as pink/teal and fancy marbles.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I think your goals are admirable, MoonShadow. I'll be following your journal.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There she is! I'll have to sub to this- excited to see everything happening!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey all!! Things got crazy with school and finals and the holidays but here is a small update on the things going on! 

Total fish count: 6
4 males and 2 females

Minion: White marble DTHMPK male, was a christmas present from the boyfriend









Tango: Yellow VT boy who was a rescue and IS available for adoption (Local pick up only, he's over 3 years old)









Killian: A purchase from petsmart, I fell in love with his coloring









Kristoff: Steel blue HM, most recent rescue, in horrible shape, emaciated, fin rot, etc. No picture of him yet.

and the girls
Piper: Yellow VT girl, a christmas present from a friend









Alex: White VT girl, also a christmas present, sorry about the horrible picture she was not liking the camera.









I'm working on turning the spare room into a fish room, though my bedroom might end up as the fish room in the end, since thats where they all are right now, I'm going to put up a rack and really get the rescue back in full swing!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome, glad to see you back. Would love to see your rescue operation up and going again!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay! I always enjoy seeing more of your rescues


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see more of your inspirational work! Keep on going!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my poor little Kristoff. He has improved a ton since I got him. He's still a mess though. But at least now he's eating regularly.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Im happy that Kristoff is better. Im looking forward to reading more


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well it's snowing out! Like 2-3 inches an hour snowing, so naturally I'm going to head out to petco soon!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Came home from petco with a baby betta! Meet Peppermint!!



























Also got all of the tanks moved around today, set up the 10 gallon, my wonderful boyfriend rigged some temporary lights for it! I currently have the divided 10 gallon (Tango and Killian are in there), the 5 gallon (Minions tank), the 3 2.5 gallons (Kristoff, Peppermint and Piper) and the 1.7 gallon hex (Alex)


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

What a cute name for a cute fish!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooooh, pretty. Peppermint is adorable.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Slowly getting the rescue back up and running! Setting up a shelving rack in my room and 7 small tanks which will be specifically for rehabilitating rescue bettas!!!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Peppermint is darling! <3 That first picture of him/her is like, "Oh my glob! There's so much room to swim!"


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Good Afternoon all!! I have the rescue all set up!! Just need to add heaters today! I currently have room to bring in 6 new rescues (and of course I will begin scouring the pet stores today!) 











Let's play what will I grow up to be! Guess Peppermints gender, adult coloring and tail type!!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Marble female VT maybe? I can't clearly see ray count or if there's web reduction to point to CT. Also can't see if theres ovaries or just a super full belly.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Oooh I see you have some horse show ribbons! Nice. It's been too long since I rode or did a show. Have you done cross country or dressage? Do you own your own horse or use the barn's horses for shows?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Oooh I see you have some horse show ribbons! Nice. It's been too long since I rode or did a show. Have you done cross country or dressage? Do you own your own horse or use the barn's horses for shows?


I do dressage, EQ over fences, Trails (work as a part time trail guide in the spring-fall). I have 3 horses right now. A 13 year old Clydesdale Mare named Rayna. A 10 year old Percheron/thoroughbred mare named Amber and a 12 year old Belgian Mule named Gus


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Big update!! 

Ok so on Monday 1/4 I brought home 3 new rescues. A little marbled baby named green bean, a blue veiltail female named Felicia and a EEHM name Halestorm. Green bean was emaciated, stressed and not moving. Felicia had an infection going on that was eating her tail, possibly Myco. And Halestorm was covered nose to tail in ammonia burns and was pale and stressed...

Unfortunately Felicia and Halestorm did not make it. Hale died within 24 hours, Felicia put up a real fight and just passed away yesterday

Felicia









Halestorm









Greenbean










So day after I got these 3 I brough Duke home, he is a beautiful metallic green HMPK. He was super stressed out in the store and had no color, but now he's a a different fish, he will be ready for a forever home soon!











Then on Wednesday yet another 3 came home with me! A super skinny yellow super delta named Ra, a green and red super delta with rot, ripped fins and a missing chunk from his anal fin named Dash, and a little baby who is skin and bones and has no color, named Zero. Zero is not doing well at all, I am incredibly worried about him. 

Ra









Dash









Zero










Then my friend gave me a EE named Hiccup, he's been having issues with his fins and rot. Gave me a tank any everything to see if I could get him turned around and his fins growing back again


















I am also working toward starting to breed again, I will be working with veiltails, I would really like to get them in the shows, but I also want to start working toward breeding EE veiltails, so lots of projects in the work! I will be going out today actually to begin searching for a nice male or 2 and some females to start working with!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Poor babies. SIP Hale and Felicia. ): Thank you for all your hardwork and dedication. You save many lives.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Peppermint is ready for a forever home! She's grown a ton since I got her, she's still a baby so no shipping. But she's ready for her forever home! Finish watching her grow up!!


----------

